# Pink Lady Farm, Norfolk, Sept 2014



## Red Mole (Sep 30, 2014)

Visited this abandoned rural farm in the Norfolk countryside with my partner last week and decided it was about time I posted my first report!
No idea of the history of this place except that it was belonged to a large estate. We spent a relaxed and rewarding couple of hours in the farmhouse and outbuildings. The old forge in one of the outbuildings was the undoubted highlight and I nearly had a heart attack when a Barn Owl swooped low over my head when entering one of the barns!
Excuse the HDR pics - I know they're not everyone's thing.



PLF24 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr



PLF05 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr



PLF11 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr



PLF03(2) by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr



PLF09 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr



PLF12 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr



PLF23 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr


PLF19 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr



PLF22 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr



PLF28 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr



PLF31 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr


PLF40 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr



PLF42 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr


----------



## cunningplan (Sep 30, 2014)

Your get the hang of it, photos look good on flickr


----------



## HughieD (Sep 30, 2014)

A bit overcooked for me. Plus three pictures isn't really enough for a report to be honest.


----------



## Red Mole (Sep 30, 2014)

I've already said the photos won't be to everyone's taste. 13 photos are now on as I was on a learning curve on how to put them on

Cheers for the kind encouragement cunningplan ;-)


----------



## HughieD (Sep 30, 2014)

Ah...scratch the no. of pictures comment. Apologies. And nothing personal. Just not into HDR!


----------



## krela (Sep 30, 2014)

That place has a bit of everything. Thanks.


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 30, 2014)

Great report,Love the boots and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Big C (Sep 30, 2014)

There's usually a piano of sorts, first I've seen in that position...
Possibly easier to tune?
...and 'these boots definitely weren't made for walking'

Nice one mate, cheers for sharing.


----------



## thorfrun (Sep 30, 2014)

like the pictures, love the boots. nice little report, thanks.


----------



## tumble112 (Sep 30, 2014)

Nice start, I like the piano shot. An interesting place.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Sep 30, 2014)

Nice first post mate..I told you would like it here


----------



## brickworx (Sep 30, 2014)

Good stuff, liking the shot with the anvil...nice one.


----------



## Onmyown (Oct 1, 2014)

Great first report, everyone to their own regarding shots. If you like the HDR effect, keep taking them, simples!


----------



## Mars Lander (Oct 1, 2014)

Those Shoe plantpots are bootiful haha, great little report. Look forward to more


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 9, 2014)

Nice one! Fave has to be the shot of the boots!


----------



## steve2109 (Oct 17, 2014)

Yep boots for me to !! great stuff mate


----------



## ironsky (Oct 17, 2014)

Nice pics . HDR don't mind it providing its not over done and redeners the original image into a computer image tired it once not my thing to be honest.


----------



## duke558 (Oct 17, 2014)

Those s&p bitter lemon bottles were from the Stewart and patterson brewery,which was bought out by Watneys around 1970.


----------

